# Foto Fischlaich von Goldfischen



## GabiundBernd (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich schon alles mögliche durchsucht, aber noch kein gescheites Foto über Fischlaich von Goldfischen entdeckt. ein Video auf You Toub wo er den Fischlaich mit den Algen rausnimmt, super habe gestern auch ein paar Algen rausgenommen, sollte ich wohl jetz mal lassen, also erst lesen und dann tun  Wir haben sichtbar ca. 10 Goldfische, aber schon sehr große, die haben auch fleißig geturtelt  Froschlaich kenne ich ja, die Froscharmee ist ja auch da, gestimmt.... jedenfalls viele viele, aber Fischlaich.. Foto mal wäre schön


----------



## krallowa (13. Apr. 2016)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, denn wenn ich es erkennen könnte würde es hochkant rausfliegen.
Horror, die vermehren sich ja schlimmer als jedes Karnickel.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Apr. 2016)

__ Hecht kaufen


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Apr. 2016)

Schreib mal das hin und dann Bild Rechts (   leich von goldfischlaich ) genau so falsch ok

Bei Gooooo


----------



## GabiundBernd (13. Apr. 2016)

Ein paar mehr Goldfische bei der Größe unseres Teiches wäre schon schön, wens zu viel wird schicke ich meinen Mann angeln wobei aber eigentlich Forellen auch nicht schlecht wären... aber was  fressen die ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2016)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Goldfische bei der Größe unseres Teiches wäre schon schön, wens zu viel wird schicke ich meinen Mann angeln wobei aber eigentlich Forellen auch nicht schlecht wären... aber was  fressen die ...



Hi Gabi,

die Goldfische werden schon mehr werden. Der Laich sieht grob gesagt aus wie über/in Algenwatten/feinblättrige Pflanzenmassen gestreute 1mm Hirsekörner

Forellen fressen: __ Würmer, Insekten, Insektenlarven, __ Kleinfische, Gammarus, Kaulquappen, Molchlarven, __ Molche, kleine __ Frösche (oder wie in Forellenmasten spezielles Mastfutter)
Problem bei Forellen ist eher das sie als "echte" Kaltwasserfische auch im Hochsommer kaltes Wasser (optimal wären dann 14-16 Grad - Regenbogenforellen vertragen kurzzeitig allerdings auch mal 20-22 Grad), sehr sauerstoffreiches (auch bei Temperaturen von 20 Grad min. 9-12mg/l O2) und viel Frischwasser (dauernder Wasserdurchlauf) benötigen was auch in einem großen, stehenden Gartenteich eigentlich kaum zu verwirklichen ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (14. Apr. 2016)

> Ein paar mehr Goldfische bei der Größe unseres Teiches wäre schon schön


Hi Gabi,
schade, dass du so weit weg wohnst (ich wohne in Bremen). Sonst hätte ich dir gerne einige meiner Goldfischjungen geschenkt. Es ist ja eher selten, dass jemand Goldfischen so einen tollen großen Teich bietet. Und es ist nicht immer leicht für mich für meine überzähligen Goldies gute neue Besitzer zu finden, dessen Teiche meinen Ansprüchen genügen.
Aber Frank hat natürlich recht: aus deinen 10 Goldies werden ganz schnell ganz viele.
Ich habe leider auch kein Bild vom Laich, aber ja, es sind recht kleine, durchsichtig bis weißliche Kügelchen, die einzeln an feinen Pflanzen, Wurzeln etc. hängen. Fast wie Luftbläschen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## GabiundBernd (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ja ich hoffe mal das die Goldfische sich doch vermehren, werde die Algen somit auch erstmal drin lassen, das erste Blatt der Seerosen ist auch schon da und wen alle wachsen ... dann können sich die Fische auch darunter sehr gut verstecken... zwecks __ Fischreiher..Das mit den Forellen müssen wir uns überlegen, wir haben ja durch die Pumpe im Bach täglich Frischwasser... jetzt regnets, werde mal morgen nochmals Bilder machen und reinstellen


----------

